# Modest home in your area.



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I am curious as to the various prices of small ( around 1200 square ft or less) rural homes in your area.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

homes here start at $ 30.000 for a fixer upper . lots of them around $60.000
I paid $ 240.000 for a new 3000 sq ft home on 40 waterfront acres .


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Great prices ticndig!
Would love water front, but I'd settle for a creek nearby.
Where is the general area?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Housing and land are very cheap here. It is very rural. No large cities or town close by.

https://www.landsofamerica.com/Clay-County-AR/all-land/under-100000/


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for the link, HDRider!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

On two lots in the village a roof can be bought for $3000 from time to time , something livable for $10-20 ,000
Country homes are more expensive usually and rarer add At least $5000 for the country and that much per acre. 
Farmers are getting where they will sell a nice house worth say $100,000 but in stead of selling it with 5 acres for $150,000 they sell it with lot lines string tight around the buildings on .62 of a acre for $60,000


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

roadless said:


> Great prices ticndig!
> Would love water front, but I'd settle for a creek nearby.
> Where is the general area?


south central Va . no traffic light, grocery store or jobs in my county , very rural . my lot is the smallest on this road . most are 60 acres . total county population is under 10.000


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Well....I would need a job ..maybe not...let me check my ticket.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

What is the general location American Stand?


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

I have been taking a look at some local listings based on frugality and the assumption you aren't going to be doing a lot of agriculture.

So far I'm not seeing much but I am looking.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Just a small vegetable garden IndyDave.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.therichcompany.com/idx/?idx-q-Locations=Grifton+&idx-q-PropertyTypes=8533
This company handles lots of real estate in Eastern NC.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

when you see something of interest type the address into this website .
it gives you an idea on the crime in the area and things like superfund sites child molesters , meth lab bust , unemployment , schools , traffic such. https://www.homefacts.com/


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

I found a really great farm on 90 acres for under 200.000 looked it up and there were 3 sex offenders within a mile of the address. I just could not buy it and have the grand babies at risk. so I moved along and found an even better place in a much safer area.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

roadless said:


> What is the general location American Stand?


 Rural Illinois almost exactly in the middle.
Fold the map both ways and it’s where the Creases cross.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the useful site ticndig!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

The median home value in Bartow County is $168,900. Bartow County home values have gone up 11.4% over the past year and Zillow predicts they will rise 7.2% within the next year. The median list price per square foot in Bartow County is $113, which is lower than the Atlanta-Sandy Springs-Roswell Metroaverage of $125. The median price of homes currently listed in Bartow County is $207,900 while the median price of homes that sold is $167,500. The median rent price in Bartow County is $1,295, which is lower than theAtlanta-Sandy Springs-Roswell Metro median of $1,450. - That's from Zillow.

The Market is really hot - even fixer-uppers are high priced and everything is selling fast - like within a few weeks. Bartow County is pretty rural, about an hour and a half north of Atlanta.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

roadless said:


> Thanks for the useful site ticndig!


you're welcome .


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

My house was a foreclosure.
I used much of my meager savings to buy it and lived in it while I did repairs.
Fortunately I work at a vocational school.
The HVAC students, under the direction of the instructor, installed a new furnace at cost. Huge savings.
I ripped out plywood walls , insulated and farmed out drywall.
Paint and molding really helped.
A large expense was electrical, I had tubes.
Flooring looks great now.
It took me two years but most of the work is done.
I had more passion than knowledge or money but learned quite a bit as I went.
I would enjoy doing it again, at the right price and of course, location.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I bought 1 1/2 acres outside of Austin. $34,000

Built a high efficiency 1700 sq ft home/office. $200,000

Septic $14,000 due to rock

Water well rehabilitation, pumps, storage tank. $11,000


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

ticndig said:


> I found a really great farm on 90 acres for under 200.000 looked it up and there were 3 sex offenders within a mile of the address.


I used one of those sites once and learned, much to my surprise, that there are three sex offenders living in the soybean field directly behind my house. I wouldn't base any important decisions on their data.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

ticndig said:


> when you see something of interest type the address into this website .
> it gives you an idea on the crime in the area and things like superfund sites child molesters , meth lab bust , unemployment , schools , traffic such. https://www.homefacts.com/



Here is another good resource, similar to homefacts.com:

http://www.city-data.com


.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Houses: nothing under 200 grand. Farms: forget it. Less than one hour from DC.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> Rural Illinois almost exactly in the middle.
> Fold the map both ways and it’s where the Creases cross.


You must be close to where I grew up.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Kinda depends on where you grew up ......,


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Don't let the wrinkles fool ya, I haven't grown up yet!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

RideBarefoot said:


> Houses: nothing under 200 grand. Farms: forget it. Less than one hour from DC.


Lol I’ve been there a few times not sure a hour from the city even gets you across the street!
Wow those people know how to traffic Jam !


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

Hey Roadless...I remember when you bought your place.....here in NECentral Missouri LIVEABLE rural homes with no acreage are between $75-100K.....taxes are, IMHO great ...we pay $618/year in the town and our county taxes run much less...average $6K/acre and rising for land...There are many houses available for under $50K which require substantial work not just cometics by any means...floors, roofs, wiring, plumbing.....I'd caution you to not only look at the cost of buying property but also have a good look at taxes...a half hour drive East from our home has you in Illinois where property taxes are double what we pay here...2 hours South in Arkansas, property taxes are half of what we pay here..LOL...the older we get, the more important those tax payments become ...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Another very important issue is the proximity to a hospital.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

BostonLesley said:


> Hey Roadless...I remember when you bought your place.....here in NECentral Missouri LIVEABLE rural homes with no acreage are between $75-100K.....taxes are, IMHO great ...we pay $618/year in the town and our county taxes run much less...average $6K/acre and rising for land...There are many houses available for under $50K which require substantial work not just cometics by any means...floors, roofs, wiring, plumbing.....I'd caution you to not only look at the cost of buying property but also have a good look at taxes...a half hour drive East from our home has you in Illinois where property taxes are double what we pay here...2 hours South in Arkansas, property taxes are half of what we pay here..LOL...the older we get, the more important those tax payments become ...


 If you find cheap houses you are likely to find cheap taxes no mater what state.


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

AmericanStand said:


> If you find cheap houses you are likely to find cheap taxes no mater what state.





AmericanStand said:


> If you find cheap houses you are likely to find cheap taxes no mater what state.


I've got to disagree with you there....New York state is a prime example...lots of inexpensive rural homes with triple the taxes that we pay here in MO...Maine is the same...many people who are on a fixed retired income simply cannot afford $200+/month property taxes...


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> Kinda depends on where you grew up ......,


Couple hundred miles straight south of Chicago. The closest town of any size is Rantoul, next step up in size is Champaign.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

RideBarefoot said:


> Couple hundred miles straight south of Chicago. The closest town of any size is Rantoul, next step up in size is Champaign.


Lol I used to make regular daily trips between Shelbyville , Danville and Chicago ,
Always considered the first exit in Kankakee as the beginning of Chicago and liked to stop at Hardee’s in Paxton or little porgies in Champaign.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

BostonLesley said:


> I've got to disagree with you there....New York state is a prime example...lots of inexpensive rural homes with triple the taxes that we pay here in MO...Maine is the same...many people who are on a fixed retired income simply cannot afford $200+/month property taxes...


Well you’re probably right I figured there be some exception to the rule. 
And it might seem like that here in Illinois but we have senior exemptions and owner occupied exemptions And so on so that for a inexpensive country home taxes can be very low. 
For example if you have $1200 worth of credits on an inexpensive home that would normally have $1500 in taxes when you get done it’s significant on the other hand if you buy a home that would’ve had $6000 worth of taxes that 1200 helps but not nearly as large s percentage. 
Ag assessments make a lot of difference here to. 
The difference between taxes of $1000 a acre and $150 for a forty. 
Details can make a huge difference here if I were to move my house 50 feet it would ad 50% to my base taxes Tripling my current tax bill


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

If you don't mind living in town, you can get a decent place for $40-60,000.
Entry level fixer uppers in the country on an acre or so will run $50-75,000 around here.
My sister just bought a move in ready very nice ranch home on a 1/2 acre lot in a semi suburban neighborhood for $140,000.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

A few questions from someone who lives with significantly higher pricing. The most affordable properties/homes in my province basically are cottage country, zero jobs locally and no services, except maybe snow clearing of main roads. Big trip to hospitals etc.

Excluding the property, what has to happen for a house to be sold for under the value to build one? Requiring reno's or not, never understood that. Why is nobody snatching up cheap properties if for no other reason to sell when the market goes up, as there must be a reason.

And how's the area for work? Anything within a half hour or so commute? Do you sacrifice all of your spare time commuting to a job far off yet have no mortgage/loans? Or independently wealthy and don't have to worry about property tax, medical insurance, staples etc? Or straight up legitimately living off the land?

And if you can make enough money selling your farm products, is there anyone in the area that wants them? Or can afford them?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I spent several years acquiring houses that needed renovation, doing the reno, and renting them to middle income folks in a small town between Houston and Corpus Christi. I still have several of them, and I have some that I am selling owner finance. Steady income. I purchased only one of those with a loan, which has long ago been paid off.

The town is about 2,000 people. It’s a farming and oilfield community.

It’s about 1/2 hour to a decent hospital, but there is a medical clinic in town.

Other employment options include the school, a couple of banks, the grocery store, two cafes, and a few shops.

I don’t know anyone who can make a living on a small farm income stream.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol fireweed that’s sorta the
Point the market doesn’t go up. 
Houses are not bought for replacement value their bought on the residual value.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My experience is that the market does go up, but not at a predictable pace in most areas. 

Southern Missouri residential property has been slow to appreciate. 

Austin, Texas, it goes up daily.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I think fireweed was specifically asking about places where houses are depreciating


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Only the ones in bad condition or in Detroit and Chicago, I think. 

If many more folks leave California, values will fall there.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol I wish homes in my are deprecated like the do in Chicago. 
A friends house on the near North Side appreciates about 25% a year .
They cryed during the recession when it only went up by 10% a year. 
Rural homes near me Are like a new car. Once paid for they go down quite a bit and then slowly keep getting eaten away .


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

a lot depends on the land a home includes. and the outbuildings. the 8 acres I purchased years ago for 2k a acre and put a house and 2 garages on and several smaller sheds, I have prob less than 50k in. the land is prime bottom ground with a creek and a spring.

id say its worth 150k. but I don't really know as im not selling it.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol it All depends on the land !
Remember the three most important things in real estate are location location and location .


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

HDRider said:


> Housing and land are very cheap here. It is very rural. No large cities or town close by.
> 
> https://www.landsofamerica.com/Clay-County-AR/all-land/under-100000/




The county name says it all 
Knobs and gullies
Come to Michigan, we have lots of cheap land....
Sand and swamps..... 

geo


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

ticndig said:


> I found a really great farm on 90 acres for under 200.000 looked it up and there were 3 sex offenders within a mile of the address. I just could not buy it and have the grand babies at risk. so I moved along and found an even better place in a much safer area.


You know, not all sex offenders are child predators...


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Or guilty

It is the crime accusation of choice among jilted lovers and and vengeful mothers....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Or, they really needed to pee, and were on the side of the road taking care of business when a grumpy cop drive up.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

It used to be that public urination was a minor five dollar fine and five dollar ticket that people pled it out to instead of real offenses like speeding. Then with the change in sex laws it became a huge life changer.


----------

